# At Nationals: Beau Geste



## MaddieMagoo

The link didn't work for me....I'd love to see it though!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Although I could never shoot anything (except maybe someone who broke into my house walking towards my kid's rooms and didn't bolt after a warning) these dogs amaze me!


----------



## norabrown

What a great clip. I love how at first, she or he is sitting, but their butt isn't even touching the ground as they await with anticipation.

I'm forwarding that link to my husband. He will appreciate it.


----------



## Ljilly28

I can't believe the memories of dogs like Beau, and the spatial relations.


----------



## Ljilly28

Nationals 2008 Last I heard from this week's national, Beau Geste was still in. Not sure about yesterday.

Here's a lab from this week for the people who were wondering about what the field dogs do for work. . .

http://www.working-retriever.com/08nrc/Video%20Pages/dog15-4thseries.html

http://www.working-retriever.com/08nrc/videoindex.html


----------



## Ljilly28

http://08nrc.blogspot.com/2008/11/doing-it-with-twist.html


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ljilly28 said:


> Nationals 2008 Last I heard from this week's national, Beau Geste was still in. Not sure about yesterday.
> 
> Here's a lab from this week for the people who were wondering about what the field dogs do for work. . .
> 
> http://www.working-retriever.com/08nrc/Video Pages/dog15-4thseries.html
> 
> http://www.working-retriever.com/08nrc/videoindex.html


Sorry to say Beau, the only Golden running in the National Open, was fropped after the fourth series.


----------



## mdoats

Always fascinating to watch. Especially since my Rookie can't find his own frisbee in the back yard when it's two feet in front of him!!


----------



## dannyra

I'm impressed. Love to see dogs working like this.


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR said:


> Sorry to say Beau, the only Golden running in the National Open, was fropped after the fourth series.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. My heart is broken. Until next time! Thanks for the info, Hank- it's easier to find updates of celebration than boo hoo. I think Beau is smashing and awesome.


----------

